# Pet Culture - An awesome find!!!



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Store used to have a different name - it is on Appleby line south of Dundas in the plaza with the Canadian Tire, etc.

I love this store - they have a way better selection than Petsmart on most things are an easier drive than Big Al's for those of us who are not in Mississauga or Hamilton.

Great selection of food (a lot of it Fluval but you can ask them to get stuff in for you) - good med selection (sadly no Kanaplex but they still out do Petsmart).

The fish selection is not like Big Als but they have more than Petsmart and it seems to be in good condition (saw one batch of goldfish with ich but they had quarantined the tank and were not selling them - they were treating for it).

Plant selection is sporadic but the staff are really helpful - they have fish you won't find in Petsmart (sailfin mollies) and they refuse to stock Painted Tetras, etc. that you find in PJs Pets sometimes.

They do other pets as well and everything seems to be in good shape - store is nicely laid out.

I tried the local Petsmart for some anti-parasitic meds (from a fish I suspect came from Petsmart) and they had NONE!!! No General Cure - no Parasite Guard, nothing - soo frustrating.

Stumbled upon this place and it was great - nice stuff to browse around - several rows of aquatic stuff - marine and freshwater and a lot of selection.

Definitely worth checking out and no I don't work there (am an IT geek) - just an awesome store - they have stuff Petsmart, etc. don't have.

They also have a HUGE tiger oscar that was brought to them by a kid in a bucket as he couldn't turn around in his tank - they took him on and helped heal his scars - lovely fish just big!

Be interested to know if anyone else been in there - they are easy to miss but a nice place to wander around and browse.


----------

